# DHS Will Screen Shelter Dogs



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just thought this might be of some interest to our rescue volunteers.

Department of Homeland Security revises plan -- WILL screen shelter dogs! - Editor's Notepad - The news blog for dogs and their people | Dog Time - Dog Blog Network


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

That's great! I hope they really go out and actively do this.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Actually, I get the impression that shelters/rescues should contact them if they have a dog they think would work for this program.

From the link;


> If you are involved with a shelter and would like to nominate a dog for the program, you can submit a proposal to the Department of Homeland Security at this address:
> 
> Att: Unsolicited Proposal Officer
> Training and Development Division
> ...


----------

